# PSU and UPS suggestions for 1070 SLI config



## warfreak (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello,

My current PSU is failing. Hence need to urgently replace it.

Here are my current specs:

Intel i7 3770(non k)
16GB DDR3 1866 mhz
Asus ROG GTX 1070 Strix
1x Sata ssd 240GB
3x Sata HDD(1 WD Red 4 TB and 2 WD Black 1 TB)
1x Optical drive
2x120mm case fans
Corsair CX500

I am planning to upgrade to Intel i7 kabylake/skylake-e/AMD Zen whichever arrives first and add another 1070 in sli while bumping off the optical drive and adding a PCie SSD in the near future.

Online calculators suggest that I would require ~465W for my current config while suggested PSU is ~650W for 1070 in sli.

Please suggest which PSU would be a good fit for my system considering my upgrade considerations and some overclocking headroom. Also suggest if below UPS would be good enough. If not, suggest alternatives.

APC BACK UPS 1100VA NEW MODEL - Buy APC BACK UPS 1100VA NEW MODEL Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 24, 2016)

Don't know if the SLI would require a 750 or 850W so I will share both wattage PSUs.

EVGA supernova 750G2 :
EVGA SuperNOVA 750G2 80PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V/EPS12V 750W Power Supply 220-G2-0750-XR Price: Buy EVGA SuperNOVA 750G2 80PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V/EPS12V 750W Power Supply 220-G2-0750-XR Online in India -Amazon.i

Corsair RM750x :
Buy CORSAIR SMPS RM750X — RMX SERIES 750 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFIED FULLY MODULAR PSU (CP-9020092-EU) - Best Price in India, Kolkata - Lowest Price in Online on mdcomputers.i

Corsair RM850x :
Amazon.in: Buy Corsair RMx Series RM850X - 850 Watt - ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Power Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews &amp; Rating

Then there are Seasonic Platinum series and FSP Aurum and Hydro series which are even more expensive than the ones I listed out above. For SLI config better stick to Supernova G2 from EVGA or Corsair RMi / RMx. If you still want better peace of mind then go for Corsair AXi / HXi series or the above ones from Seasonic and FSP.


----------



## warfreak (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestions. I personally prefer Corsair products. However, how does an EVGA fare in comparison to Corsair? I ask this since it is generally more expensive than Corsair considering both have same wattage and same efficiency. Does it offer anything better than Corsair or it is simply a matter of preference?

Also is a 1100VA rated UPS good enough to supply power to my config?


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 24, 2016)

EVGA Supernova series is rated higher than RMx/RMi series in tomshardware. Once I go back home from office I will share that link with PSU tiers. In that list its better to refer to the tier 1 list as you want to use SLI.

But both are equally good for the config you want.


----------



## warfreak (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks. I have the list. The RMi is in the same tier as Supernova G2. 
Also the sole difference between the RMx and RMi series is the Corsair link interface and slightly louder fan. 

I think I will go for a 850W RMx considering budget.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 24, 2016)

^^ Yes absolutely right. RMi and Supernova G2 are in tier 1 whereas RMx is in tier 2 but RMx is still very formidable.


----------

